# Hey From Michigan



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello  

Im Sarah and im From Michigan Lol. Ive been riding for 8 years and I own 3 horses. Elmo is a 9yo appaloosa, Monty is a 5 yo Paint and Pg is a 4 yo Tennesse Walker. I Do Saddleseat& western on Wham Circuit, I love going camping and im starting to enjoy the judged trail rides and im hoping to do the Shore to Shore Ride in the near future. I ride at 2 barns Mystic Meadows and horse N' Round Ranch .

If theres anything else you wanna know, Feel free to ask!
Elmo








Montana








Pg


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh your other pics didnt show up  nice to meet ya though and welcome to the hf!

-Lacy


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Montana









There are the two pictures that didn't show up and welcome. I love your horses.


----------

